# Atlas 618 Tailstock Side Play



## David S (Apr 22, 2015)

I have an Atlas 618 that I use for repairing and making clock parts.  I have noticed for some time that when I am trying to locate a centre drill on centre of a shaft that there is some side play in the tailstock, before I lock it down.

I have never touched the gibs in the 40 years I have owned it, so decided to see if some adjustment was required. 

To start I set up a dial indicator to monitor the movement of the tailstock just close to the quill.  With the tailstock not locked and I pull to the front and to the back I get a few thous of play.  I messed around with the gibs and still no improvement.  So next I moved the indicator down to the base of the tailstock close to the ways.  No movement.

So it appears that the compliance is between the base of the tailstock and the main body.  The offset set screws are as tight as I can get them, but there is still some movement between the base and the upper body.

Have others experienced this, and is there a good fix?

Thank you

David


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm trying to remember exactly what it looks like inside there…  I sold my 618 a few years ago, but once had it completely apart.  

I remember there is a slot and key (cast and machined into the tailstock body and base) that goes perpendicular to the ways, like "port" to "starboard" on a boat.  That should be a pretty tight slip fit.  
If you take a pic of it apart and post it, I can illustrate it to you .  Just look at the side of the tailstock, right above the offset set screws you were referring to.  

How is that fit?  a teeny strip of shim stock on the SIDE of that cast-in "key" would fix the problem if it is there.


Bernie


----------



## David S (Apr 22, 2015)

Bernie your memory is good, thank you.  I did have it all apart and cleaned it all up.  The slot you are talking about is very very shallow on mine so I am not sure how I would get something in there.

I am in the middle of a job right now so can't take it apart.

David


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 22, 2015)

It is very shallow, so it won't take much to make it stay put for you, since there is nowhere for anything to move if that last place is kept shimmed. I believe that is the only place that could be responsible for your problem.  Even a tiny sliver of swarf, or a chip, cut SO tiny, into the SIDE of that shallow keyway, would work.  Just enough to prevent "yaw" issue you are having.

Why am I using so many nautical and aviation-related terms in this thread?  Hah hah

Bernie


----------



## David S (Apr 22, 2015)

Aye Mate.  

Soon as I am finished my project I will tear it apart again.  You are correct, the slop has to be in that key way kind of thing.  Strange thing is that I never use the tailstock offset feature so it must have been loose from the factory.  The original owner bought it in 1949, so I think the warranty is up, and it may not be transferable anyway .

David


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 22, 2015)

I have used swarf as shim a number of times with great success based on the use.  I use actual shim stock when it matters, for larger pieces where consistency in thickness matters.
Maybe if you send in the warranty card now they will honor it??  hah hah
Bernie


----------



## David S (Apr 23, 2015)

Well I took it apart again and found that I could just get some 0.001" shim stock between the two parts.  I bent a strip into an "L" shape and placed it in place.  There is virtually no play now.



Thank you for the input.

David


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 23, 2015)

Fantastic!  


Bernie


----------

